# Scoring comedy without pizzicato



## akhill jain (May 20, 2022)

Folks, almost always comic scenes have been scored using pizzicato strings combined with a host of percussion and I've been wondering if there's any alternative to it that avoids the typical pizz? Specially in an orchestral setup.

I'd love to know some ideas, suggestions and examples for the same. 
Thank you


----------



## NekujaK (May 20, 2022)

Tuba is always good for a laugh. Some clarinet and xylophone, and depending on how fringe you want to go, throw in a calliope.


----------



## Saxer (May 20, 2022)

I love this one:


----------



## Double Helix (May 21, 2022)

NekujaK said:


> Tuba is always good for a laugh. . .


Bassoons


----------



## JDK88 (May 21, 2022)

Woodwinds
Tuba/Trombone
Saxophones
Xylophone/Marimba/Vibraphone


----------



## FireGS (May 21, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Bassoons


And Contrabassoon. And Bass clarinet.


----------



## liquidlino (May 21, 2022)

Wazoo/sax.


----------



## nolotrippen (May 21, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Wazoo/sax.



"Yakety *Sax*" is a pop novelty instrumental jointly composed by James Q. "Spider" Rich and Boots Randolph


----------



## Saxer (May 21, 2022)

For me the master of comedian music was Henry Mancini. All he wrote was so charming. Pink Panther Theme, Baby Elephant Walk, and all that little underscore themes... always a bit ironic but very sophisticated and never cheap even in it's cheesiness.
The main problem is that it's extremely hard or impossible to reproduce with samples. Mancini left a lot of individual expression to his fantastic players.

I actually think the reason for the overuse of pizzicatos is that they are the only sounds left from that style that don't immediately hurt.


----------



## Hoopyfrood (May 21, 2022)

FWIW I've seen interviews with multiple pro composers who have written for comedies who have said that their approach to scoring comedy is to treat the scene as if it were entirely serious, and let the funny situations and dialogue provide the humour.


----------



## chrisr (May 22, 2022)

Pizz might have some implied comedy potential because it is a childish way to play - children will often pluck before they pick up a bow.

If you accept that premise then one finger piano might have a similar effect, or the use of instruments like recorder or uke, which are often taught to children at school. No offense to recorder or uke players intended - I know they're also amazing instruments and am a fan of Tali Rubinstein!

Here she is being amazing...


----------



## akhill jain (May 23, 2022)

Thank you! These were some amazing posts! Really glad 😁


----------

